# Dream Diaries



## Lawrence (Sep 15, 2021)

All my life I have analyzed my dreams different ways. I have kept dream diaries or notebooks where I have written down my dreams. For the last twenty years or so have used a digital recorder to store my dreams. I like when I lucid dream for that is very interesting to me.  I am wondering if there are others here that can remember their dreams and try to analyze them.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 15, 2021)

I have always dreamed in vivid color. I have categories of dreams. 
1) Child dream where I'm young or a teen with parents and my sister. 
2) the storm dream.  There's always a flood, tornado, or a snow storm 
3) work dream where I'm either the boss or an employee meeting with the boss 
4) my favorite, The story dream. I am someone else, maybe a man or some one other than me. It's like watching a movie with sound effects, or smells--- all senses. I wrote an entire book from a dream one time.

Lately, my dreams have brought up people I have not seen or thought of in years. And my late husband is always around haunting me in my dreams every night. Dreams for me are often disturbing and twice I dreamed things about two women that I could not have known about them. They were shocked when I revealed the dreams. And so was I!


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 15, 2021)

I feel so sorry for people that say they don't dream - my hubby is one of them. I like most of my dreams and they are usually about something that is going on in my life at the moment. I read before sleeping and some books seem to bring out better dreams. I wish I could lucid dream more but the ones I have had tend to wake me right up; i.e., a dream with vivid colour; another one when I realized it was a black person I was talking to (this dream was astounding); someone is chasing me and I nearly fall off a cliff. I do dream of people that I haven't seen for a long time and I think it means I need to connect with this person again. If something is bothering me, I like to see if a dream will offer me a solution and sometimes it does.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 16, 2021)

Some times when I dream and wake up and remember the dream I just lay in bed and relax remembering the dream and continue on with the dream. While I am partially awake and partially asleep I think of changing parts of the dream or asking questions to people I see in my dream.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 30, 2021)

I always write down my dreams as soon as I get up. In my dreams I seem to go to the same places or be with the same people, pets or animals (especially bears, which I don't particularly like). I have been married 3 times and all my ex-husbands show up in my dreams from time to time. Thank God, not all at the same time!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 30, 2021)

Dreams can be precognitive.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 30, 2021)

It is nice to have precognitive dreams where certain events could happen. I like these dreams because when that event happens I know how to react to the event. Also having flashes of things that may happen within the next three minutes has saved me many times.


----------



## feywon (Oct 30, 2021)

i remember dreams from my childhood. But i did go thru a period in the few months before i was diagnosed with sleep apnea when i didn't dream because the apnea woke me up before i could reach REM sleep.  Once i was on a CPAP they came back. Thankfully over the years the masks have become more comfortable.

i lucid dream, have precognitive dreams (usually if i dream the same thing repeatedly is when i need to watch for the real life appearance of the content), and what i call my 'empathic' dreams. Generally these will be about some major catastrophe that generated strong emotions in many people at same time often in other parts of the world while i was sleeping. The Boxing Day 2004 Indonesian earthquake/tsunami event is a perfect example of those. i turned on news when i got up and there it was the imagery the people panicking as in my dream. i've learned over the years that i get this resonance, almost like an internal bell tone when i identify the source of that or a precog dream.

i use meditation as sleep aid and actually dream so prolifically that i actually 'filter' my dreams --if they have message, meaning and/or if they are fun i'll remember them. The brain doing it's sorting thing i don't feel i need to recall. Most people don't normally recall those non-REM dreams, which researchers have only more recently confirmed happen.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

I know everyone dreams, but I very rarely remember my dreams. Like I'll remember one every 10+ years.

When I was taking German in college, I remembered only the dreams that were in German. I had been hearing German my entire life, since my mom and some relatives were from Germany. That actually helped me a lot with learning German, and I figured the dreams just supplemented that, because I understood the German.


----------

